# Kauai here we come!



## meatsss (Jan 13, 2008)

My wife and I leave Fri. for a week on Kauai with 4 of our friends and then a week by ourselves on Maui. We're golfing at Puakea with discount certificates I bought on EBay and tubing down the irrigation canals one day. We're there primarily to get away from the cold and drizzle and let sand gravity take over. Our friends haven't been there before. We've done our research. Found some great restaurants through this forum and other sources. 
Any thoughts on the best Happy Hours on the Poipu/Koola side of the island? Any recent travelers that have found something new that hasn't been brought up before?


----------



## Karen G (Jan 13, 2008)

It's been awhile since we've been back to Kauai, but when you're down on the Poipu side, go see the Spouting Horn, an interesting rock formation that the water shoots up through when the waves come in. It's past Lawai Beach resort. They used to have several people with booths selling lots of interesting things at good prices--jewelry, decorative items, etc.--by the parking lot. Hopefully they are still there.

The snorkeling beach in front of Lawai Beach is a great place as well as the restaurant that sits out by the beach.

Have fun!

Oops! I just noticed you own at Lawai Beach, too. I'm sure you're already aware of all the stuff I wrote.  Anyway, I'm sure you'll have fun showing your friends around.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 13, 2008)

Have you been to the Monastery and temple on Kauai?  The grounds and temple are gorgeous and very unusual.

We also enjoyed (in no particular order) -

Glass Beach, & Polihale Beach, 

Waimea Brewing Co. and the Swinging Bridge in Wiamea Town, 

The Allerton Gardens, 

ATVing on the private Gay and Robinson Ranch, 

Snorkeling with HoloHolo - they used to have a good discount in the Entertainment Book, 

For Happy Hour, definitely the bar/restaurant at Brenneke's - casual with outstanding ocean views.


----------



## Pila (Jan 14, 2008)

I am in Princeville (Cliffs Club this week and Cliffs Resort next week) through the 25th.  I went zip lining at Princeville Ranch today and recommend it highly.  I thought I would be a dash anxious, but was fine.  After the first two seconds of falling, the cable takes hold and it is easy as pie after that.  The spookiest part was walking across a suspension bridge.  They use 6 wheel drive vehicles from Austria to get to the starting point.  I will be doing it again on Thursday with Kauai Backcountry on the other side of the island.


----------



## Kauai Kid (Jan 14, 2008)

How are the mosquitos and no see ums?  They were terrible at Alii Kai in Dec.

Are you talking about the swinging bridge at Waimea?  If so, I agree--most exciting thing we did on Kauai (not counting that night on the beach in the full moon)   

Sterling


----------



## cookinmamma (Jan 14, 2008)

Kauai Kid said:


> How are the mosquitos and no see ums?  They were terrible at Alii Kai in Dec.



We spent 8 nights divided between Poipu & Princeville (our Pu'u Poa rental in Princeville was phenomenal!!) between xmas & New Years -- got several mosquito bites hiking thru the trees & mud to get to Queens Bath, but otherwise I found it fine.  We must've been lucky with the tradewinds blowing to keep them at bay the rest of the time, b/c mosquitoes LOVE me and I was not attacked.

We were traveling w/ our 2 kids, and did not try the 'outback' adventures (this time).  Our best excursions were spending the day at the deserted end of Ke'e Beach and our Cap'n Andy's attempted Napali Coast sunset sail, on New Year's Eve. We had to sail the southern coast instead due to high waves on the north coast during which we saw whales, dolphins and sea turtles, thus making it a fabulous trip anyway. 

Also loved the Kilauea Lighthouse, wildlife sanctuary, where we had fun watching albatross and other birds thru binoculars.

Best fish meal was at the Hanalei Dolphin, where the Walu (Hawaiian butterfish) was sooo good.

Have a great time!


----------



## Pila (Jan 14, 2008)

Kauai Kid said:


> How are the mosquitos and no see ums?  They were terrible at Alii Kai in Dec.
> 
> Are you talking about the swinging bridge at Waimea?  If so, I agree--most exciting thing we did on Kauai (not counting that night on the beach in the full moon)
> 
> Sterling



No, this is a private suspension bridge on the Princeville Ranch.  I have gotten only one bug bite so far.  Really have not seen that many bugs considering everybody has been telling me how rainy it was before I got here.


----------



## hibbert6 (Jan 15, 2008)

*Ask for Wet Suits*

When we did the irrigation canal innertube adventure last February, it wasn't "perfect" weather.  My wife was getting cold feet (literally) as we donned our gear at the company building.  Fortunately, we asked about wetsuits, and sure enough, they have them available- just no one bothered to mention it!  She was sure glad to have rented one.  I didn't need it, but I handle the chill a lot better than she does.  So, if you don't handle the cold well, definitely rent the wetsuit - but you may have to ask!  

Dave


----------

